# mk3 front airlift quewstion



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone ever have a problem with nthe mk3 airlift front struts rubbing on the strut tower when aired up? i just installed fronts and it seems like there rubbing i havent even drove on it yet, anyone got any input


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

vdubb98gti said:


> Anyone ever have a problem with nthe mk3 airlift front struts rubbing on the strut tower when aired up? i just installed fronts and it seems like there rubbing i havent even drove on it yet, anyone got any input


It seems like a lot of people right now are having this issue? :screwy: Are you running the early style mounts or new VR/HD mounts? If you are running the early style mounts try switching to the later style VR/HD mounts, it fixed my friend Zach's issue. Also, how much camber do you have dialed in?


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> It seems like a lot of people right now are having this issue? :screwy: Are you running the early style mounts or new VR/HD mounts? If you are running the early style mounts try switching to the later style VR/HD mounts, it fixed my friend Zach's issue. Also, how much camber do you have dialed in?


im using the vr6 mounts i beleive, since my cars a vr and i was at around -1.5 then i tried zero and it still touched, it sat perfect aired out at 1.5 minimal rolling to the front fenders

these are the ones http://i.ebayimg.com/12/!Bj1WQdQBWk~$(KGrHqEOKkUEsmeHNcjEBLVD)pDpS!~~_35.JPG


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Picture link didn't work, but I have honestly have no idea what could cause that rubbing? I know a few people are having the same issue though


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I noticed this while installing the front struts. I used a jack to raise and lower the suspension and noticed little to no clearance between the bags and towers. I haven't put air in them yet, so I was hoping it would change. Reading this doesn't help my concerns.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm wondering if Airlift is dealing with a bad batch of bags right now? This seems to just keep on getting more and more common


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

i have no idea what to do with this, it sucks brand new bags and they rub i just droped 650 on these front bags


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Give Air Lift a call and talk it out with them. I'm sure they have heard about this issue more then once or twice, they might have a better idea of what to do to remedy the issue.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

bagged_hag said:


> Give Air Lift a call and talk it out with them. I'm sure they have heard about this issue more then once or twice, they might have a better idea of what to do to remedy the issue.


already have they dont know what to say lol


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I tried to pm you back, but your mailbox was full


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

cleaed my inbox


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

still no luck with this .. anyone ruuning airlifts in thr front could u check to see if ur bags on a vr are rubbing ?


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I have a five lug swap and they're rubbing too.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

double bellows "bellow" outwards with less pressure or more weight. Maybe the weight of the VR is too much for it to handle? I find it hard to believe that it would be the problem, but it's an idea


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

blind said:


> I have a five lug swap and they're rubbing too.


thats weird.. i dont think airlift did there math right with the mk3 struts atleast vr6, i have been talking to airlift and i think there sending me another set to try


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> double bellows "bellow" outwards with less pressure or more weight. Maybe the weight of the VR is too much for it to handle? I find it hard to believe that it would be the problem, but it's an idea


definatly possible


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

It's only about a 40lbs difference between the two engines, but i suppose anything is possible.

All this talk of rubbing makes me concerned about mine. I'm going to get it out of storage and take a look tomorrow.

Other than visually seeing it rub, are there any noises associated with it? I've put about 300 miles on my car since the install and haven't had any issues other than my modified mk2 mounts giving my steering "memory". When i take a turn, the wheels want to stay point in that direction. I have to give it a quick yank to center them out and then it drives straight. I'm going to swap back to VR mounts.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> It's only about a 40lbs difference between the two engines, but i suppose anything is possible.
> 
> All this talk of rubbing makes me concerned about mine. I'm going to get it out of storage and take a look tomorrow.
> 
> Other than visually seeing it rub, are there any noises associated with it? I've put about 300 miles on my car since the install and haven't had any issues other than my modified mk2 mounts giving my steering "memory". When i take a turn, the wheels want to stay point in that direction. I have to give it a quick yank to center them out and then it drives straight. I'm going to swap back to VR mounts.


When I had mine rubbing (and didn't know) i heard a rubber screech sound when turning. I always thought it was my strut mounts, but after I made clearance for the bags the sound went away. So I would check for that


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thankfully my car isn't make any noises, so that's a plus. I'm going to air it up and feel around the bag but i'm pretty sure i'm not having these problems. I think it might be an issue with the "slam series"? I have lifestyles.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Thankfully my car isn't make any noises, so that's a plus. I'm going to air it up and feel around the bag but i'm pretty sure i'm not having these problems. I think it might be an issue with the "slam series"? I have lifestyles.


He and I have the lifestyle as well. All mk3 airlifts are lifestyle double bellow


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> When I had mine rubbing (and didn't know) i heard a rubber screech sound when turning. I always thought it was my strut mounts, but after I made clearance for the bags the sound went away. So I would check for that


what did you end up doing to fix the problem?



reynolds9000 said:


> Thankfully my car isn't make any noises, so that's a plus. I'm going to air it up and feel around the bag but i'm pretty sure i'm not having these problems. I think it might be an issue with the "slam series"? I have lifestyles.


i recall the box saying slam series thats why i said that lol


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

no camber and adjusted the balljoints out as far as possible


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> no camber and adjusted the balljoints out as far as possible


and you have clearence between the bags and the tower now?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I checked out the clearance on my car yesterday at 100psi and there doesn't seem to be much room between the bag and the strut tower, but then again, i don't EVER drive at 100psi. I haven't taken the wheel off to visually inspect, but i couldn't feel anything abnormal...rough spots from rubbing, or rubber flakes on my hands. I think i'm good on this but i'm going to do a thorough inspection when i put the VR mounts back in tomorrow.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> and you have clearence between the bags and the tower now?


i did before the alignment, but i havent checked since


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

weird. i'm running as much camber as i can with camber bolts and i have the modified mk2 mounts as well and i've never had problems with the bag rubbing. i just checked again to make sure. 

and reynolds, i have the same problem with the steering "memory" haha but i like the fact that the car lays out too much to switch back to the other mounts.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I wouldn't be taking them out, but since my only hope in laying out with these wheels is to pull the fenders, i'm just going to switch back to the VR mounts. 

I've got camber maxed out but with the OEM bolts and i don't get any noises that concern me about the bag rubbing. The box i got my struts in were labelled "LifeStyles" so i'm guessing AirLift is making either two versions for the Mk3 now OR they've switched to a slightly different bag and/or shorter strut and are calling them Slam Series?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I wouldn't be taking them out, but since my only hope in laying out with these wheels is to pull the fenders, i'm just going to switch back to the VR mounts.
> 
> I've got camber maxed out but with the OEM bolts and i don't get any noises that concern me about the bag rubbing. The box i got my struts in were labelled "LifeStyles" so i'm guessing AirLift is making either two versions for the Mk3 now OR they've switched to a slightly different bag and/or shorter strut and are calling them Slam Series?


As far as I know, AirLift only makes one strut for the mk3. He could have just been shipped the mk3 struts in a mkIV box


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That makes sense.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

imaiting to hear back from ian at airlift hews gonna pull a mk3 on the lift and check it out ui dont know what to do at this point im about to pull all the air out and buy some really good coils like some bilstein pss9


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> imaiting to hear back from ian at airlift hews gonna pull a mk3 on the lift and check it out ui dont know what to do at this point im about to pull all the air out and buy some really good coils like some bilstein pss9


if you are going to spend money on coils, don't get those. They don't go low at all. Get some B&Gs


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> if you are going to spend money on coils, don't get those. They don't go low at all. Get some B&Gs


i really dont want to go to coils lol but my only other option is bagyards and there so expensive


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> i really dont want to go to coils lol but my only other option is bagyards and there so expensive


Seriously though, there is something really wrong with your setup. Idk what it is, but stock control arms and such you should have loads of room. I have mk2 stuff which brought it in 20mm and I still managed to get clearance. Worse comes to worse, I'll swing by and see if there is something blatantly wrong


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Seriously though, there is something really wrong with your setup. Idk what it is, but stock control arms and such you should have loads of room. I have mk2 stuff which brought it in 20mm and I still managed to get clearance. Worse comes to worse, I'll swing by and see if there is something blatantly wrong


if you wana stop by so we can compare thats cool lol just pm me for my number or something


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I'll pm you.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

SuperBacon said:


> I'll pm you.


Hey Sam, come down to Kentucky and help with my install


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

bluegrassturbo02 said:


> Hey Sam, come down to Kentucky and help with my install


Ok :thumbup:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> Seriously though, there is something really wrong with your setup. Idk what it is, but stock control arms and such you should have loads of room. I have mk2 stuff which brought it in 20mm and I still managed to get clearance. Worse comes to worse, I'll swing by and see if there is something blatantly wrong


i was thinking the same. i just checked and i have so much room when the wheel is straight and still a ton of room when im full lock turned. 

hope you get it figured out man.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

dehate. said:


> i was thinking the same. i just checked and i have so much room when the wheel is straight and still a ton of room when im full lock turned.
> 
> hope you get it figured out man.


with the car aired up? weird haha do u have a vr or a 2liter? if so how are your strut bushings setup?


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

vdubb98gti said:


> with the car aired up? weird haha do u have a vr or a 2liter? if so how are your strut bushings setup?


yeah, aired up. it's a 2.0 and i have shortened mk2/earlymk3 mounts.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

WELL ,

Aftyer a week of going back and forth with airlift i finaly spoke to someone that knew what they were talking about. They took there test car and put it on the lift and checked out clearence issues ( corrado with a vr6) then ian from airlift got back to me with good news this morning. I was right about the bag being a wrong design, ian noticed that with 1 negative degree or more of camber the bag would rub the strut tower. So after some thinking and reworking things he found a bag thats smaller in diameter and does not swell as much when inflated. They are 2 day shipping me a set so i can change the bag over on my airlift struts. I beleive that they might do a recall on the airlifts fronts or atleast contact customers that have them to tell them about this problem sinice it actually is a problem and most people are not even aware of it. Figured theres alot of people that should know this so pass on the information. Ian is a cool guy to deal with at airlift and helped me out. I should have these on by the weekend so ill get some updates as to how they fit and clearence. I feel like i ashould get a free set of bags or something for figuring this out lol jk all i wants is everything to sit right and be able to get this car off the lift its been stuck on for over a week.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> WELL ,
> 
> Aftyer a week of going back and forth with airlift i finaly spoke to someone that knew what they were talking about. They took there test car and put it on the lift and checked out clearence issues ( corrado with a vr6) then ian from airlift got back to me with good news this morning. I was right about the bag being a wrong design, ian noticed that with 1 negative degree or more of camber the bag would rub the strut tower. So after some thinking and reworking things he found a bag thats smaller in diameter and does not swell as much when inflated. They are 2 day shipping me a set so i can change the bag over on my airlift struts. I beleive that they might do a recall on the airlifts fronts or atleast contact customers that have them to tell them about this problem sinice it actually is a problem and most people are not even aware of it. Figured theres alot of people that should know this so pass on the information. Ian is a cool guy to deal with at airlift and helped me out. I should have these on by the weekend so ill get some updates as to how they fit and clearence. I feel like i ashould get a free set of bags or something for figuring this out lol jk all i wants is everything to sit right and be able to get this car off the lift its been stuck on for over a week.


I talked to jesse about this recently. Is the new bag double bellow as well? If it isn't and is a sleeve type like the mkiv, I don't want it


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

SuperBacon said:


> I talked to jesse about this recently. Is the new bag double bellow as well? If it isn't and is a sleeve type like the mkiv, I don't want it


All my stuff is BRAND new and it is double bellow...

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> I talked to jesse about this recently. Is the new bag double bellow as well? If it isn't and is a sleeve type like the mkiv, I don't want it


im not sure ill call him and find out, and mine were brand new aswell i bought them at dustoff off will from bag riders, ill check on that and let you know


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

yeah I know, all mk3 struts are double bellow. Jesse from AirLift said I could put a mkiv bag on my mk3 strut to gain clearance, but the bag is a sleeve like the rear on our mk3 and require much more pressure to lift and the ride will be "sportier"


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Is airlift going to make an announcement or something? 

I haven't physically taken the wheel off to look, but i didn't put my hand in there and feel around the bag. There's not much room, but i'm pretty certain i'm not rubbing. My camber in the front is completely maxed out as negative as it will go.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

im not positive but ill get as much info as i can, im waiting for a call back from airlift


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

Well i talked to airlift a little while ago and i misunderstod its just anyone thats having a rubbing issue with the mk3 fronts will have the bag replaced, no recall. But i would just check clearences and stuff and see if ur rubbing and then talk to ian at airlift cause im sure im not the only one with this issue.

They are indeed still double bellow bags.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> Well i talked to airlift a little while ago and i misunderstod its just anyone thats having a rubbing issue with the mk3 fronts will have the bag replaced, no recall. But i would just check clearences and stuff and see if ur rubbing and then talk to ian at airlift cause im sure im not the only one with this issue.
> 
> They are indeed still double bellow bags.


woot, maybe I can get some new front bags


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

hit me up this weekend ill let you know how i make out with the new bags :thumbup: hopefully there ggonna work and everyhtingf goes smooth i still wana do some camber shims on the rear beam and ****


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> hit me up this weekend ill let you know how i make out with the new bags :thumbup: hopefully there ggonna work and everyhtingf goes smooth i still wana do some camber shims on the rear beam and ****


for sure, I need to do something about my rears but I don't trust the camber shims and banchwerks plates dont work


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Good to hear. What's the process to swap the bags?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

blind said:


> Good to hear. What's the process to swap the bags?


two bolts on the bottom of that bag, slides right off


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm going to thoroughly inspect mine tonight. I'll report back.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'm going to thoroughly inspect mine tonight. I'll report back.


I really need to look at mine too


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

SuperBacon said:


> two bolts on the bottom of that bag, slides right off


Good. I was wondering how you would reband them.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

blind said:


> Good. I was wondering how you would reband them.


I found this out by accident, meant to only spin the bag and the whole damn thing came off haha


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ive done a few mk3 airlift installs, none have complained about this issue yet. but I also havent had them bring cars back for me to check. Ill have to check on my buddies rado once its back from the body shop


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

Everyone one should check and report back so we can see how many people actually have the problem and if its more on a 2 liter or vr. I will update as soon as i get the bags in and try them.

Sam if you wana stop by and check them out when i get them thats cool im sure you wouldent mind seeing the diference:thumbup:


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Where do I sign?
1995 golf tdi 
Full five lug swap


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

vdubb98gti said:


> Everyone one should check and report back so we can see how many people actually have the problem and if its more on a 2 liter or vr. I will update as soon as i get the bags in and try them.
> 
> Sam if you wana stop by and check them out when i get them thats cool im sure you wouldent mind seeing the diference:thumbup:


for sure, let me know when they come in


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> for sure, let me know when they come in


will do son


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

this is still blowing my mind. i have a 2.0 but i still dont see the motor having that much of a difference on the clearance. my camber is maxed out, with camber bolts, and iirc when i got an alignment, the front camber was around 2.1 degrees. that being said, aired up and aired down, wheels straight, and wheels turned both ways, i have a full fingers worth of clearance. unless air lift switched the bag on the mk3 struts since november when i got mine, im confused.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Eventhough the vr6 a-arms are longer, maybe the steering knuckle pushes the strut closer to the tower. I know weight isn't my issue since i have a tdi.
I bought my struts last fall, but I'm just now getting around to installing them. So even if they've changed mine are older than yours.


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

dehate. said:


> this is still blowing my mind. i have a 2.0 but i still dont see the motor having that much of a difference on the clearance. my camber is maxed out, with camber bolts, and iirc when i got an alignment, the front camber was around 2.1 degrees. that being said, aired up and aired down, wheels straight, and wheels turned both ways, i have a full fingers worth of clearance. unless air lift switched the bag on the mk3 struts since november when i got mine, im confused.


ian said its not on every car it will happen thats why a recall wont be made but any one with an issue will be taken care of. Tolereances from the factory differ from car to car so one may be affected diferent then another. Ill update when i get the new bags in this week hopefully tomorow


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

vdubb98gti said:


> ian said its not on every car it will happen thats why a recall wont be made but any one with an issue will be taken care of. Tolereances from the factory differ from car to car so one may be affected diferent then another. Ill update when i get the new bags in this week hopefully tomorow


gotcha. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to clarify a few points..

Air Lift only makes 1 kind of MK2/3 front struts, these are the double bellow Slam Series struts. The box will say 'Lifestyle' because the 'style' devision of Air Lift Company is called *Lifestyle and Performance* (previously know as EasyStreet).

Only two of our MK2/3 customers have come across a clearance issue and one of them was using modified/ non-OE bushings, the other (the OP) is using OEM VR bushings. 

Feel free to give us a call if you have any questions, we're here to help.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm good on clearance. At 100psi i can still fit a pretty thick piece of cardboard all the way around my bags and i've got no obvious signs of rubbing. I'm going to take an even closer look when i put the VR mounts back in this afternoon.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

i haven't driven my car yet, but this is scaring me, I must check when i go to swap the bearings, i have them upside down and my wheels need to come off for bolt replacement


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I put my VR mounts back in yesterday and actually gained a little clearance, fyi.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Update: AirLift has recognized the problem and is working on a different bag setup. Steve will give you updates soon enough I'm sure


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm interested to see what their solution is. Even though i have clearance, if they come out with a different bag or something, i'd really like to swap mine just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'm interested to see what their solution is. Even though i have clearance, if they come out with a different bag or something, i'd really like to swap mine just to be on the safe side.


Little hint, still double bellow, but they work slightly different


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

alright well i got the new bags in and have about 1/4 inch iof clearence at 100psi AND full camber so this is awesome!


ill get pics up soon to compare the old bags to the new one:thumbup: sam has seen them so he can tell yuo about them aswell


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Can't wait to see the pics. I took some crappy pics last night of my clearance issues. These are with 32psi and about -1 degree of camber.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

The new bags are crazy. Full deflation they're at least half the size of the mk3 bag. Full lift, they're just as high as the mk3 bag, but when they lift they get taller and basically get skinnier. I'm curious as to the amount of lift we can get out of them, but Steve should be able to let us know about that soon


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm anxious to see them.. Hopefully they'll make an announcement, and if nothing else, offer them to people who already have the mk3 airstruts at a discounted price...or maybe an exchange or something?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

So is it an issue with all the bags or just part of the production? My kit is from march of 10 and I havent driven much with the fronts installed, maybe 100 miles. Those damn nuts keep stripping over bumps and allowing the bag to leak


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Last july i installed my gf's and havent had a problem since.?.?


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

I don't think it's an issue with the bags. Some cars seem to have less clearance than others so the bags are rubbing. 

vdubb98gti: have you installed or driven with the new bags yet?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Zorba2.0 said:


> So is it an issue with all the bags or just part of the production? My kit is from march of 10 and I havent driven much with the fronts installed, maybe 100 miles. Those damn nuts keep stripping over bumps and allowing the bag to leak


Are you talking about the top strut nut?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, when I would go over large bumps at cruising pressure, 35-40 front, the top strut nut would strip and the strut would come loose and go under the strut tower at a funny angle and then allow the bag to almost instantly deflate out of the top. I would have to jack it back up with the widow maker, realign everything and put in a new nut and fill up fine.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Yeah, when I would go over large bumps at cruising pressure, 35-40 front, the top strut nut would strip and the strut would come loose and go under the strut tower at a funny angle and then allow the bag to almost instantly deflate out of the top. I would have to jack it back up with the widow maker, realign everything and put in a new nut and fill up fine.


wtf?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

no rubbing issues, even at 90 PSI and 40 PSI plenty of room I'm on VR mounts


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

SuperBacon said:


> wtf?


yeah, you're telling me.


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

is air lift going to replace all bags with this issue cause ive been having this problem


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> is air lift going to replace all bags with this issue cause ive been having this problem


call them and they will help


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

thanks man will call as soon as im done here at work. Has anyone tried there new bags?


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

well i goit the bags in all good ready to go they go plenty high and plenty low but i went to start my car it wont start so i havent been able to drive on them yet. I will post up how it rides as soon as i get it going. Ill also post pics soon just been real busy with work and what not.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Gained 1/2" lift with the new bags. Full lift FTG before = 25", after = 25.5". Ride is better if anything, They work great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Sam!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the photos Sam!


Not a problem! I should have used my camera, but phone pics work


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Thanks for the pics. That's what I've been waiting for. I'll be calling airlift tomorrow.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Got my replacement bags today. Air Lift (and Bag Riders) are seriously the best company i've ever dealt with when it comes to customer service. They sent me these bags to questions asked, no charge. You can beat that.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> Got my replacement bags today. Air Lift (and Bag Riders) are seriously the best company i've ever dealt with when it comes to customer service. They sent me these bags to questions asked, no charge. You can beat that.:thumbup::thumbup:


Try that with bagyard :laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't even want to imagine what BagYard replacement warranty is like.. 

I talked to Corey at the Air Lift booth at SoWo, he gave me his card and said to call him the following Monday. I called up, he transferred me to Walt in "warranty department", they asked for my address and that was it. Shipped them via FedEx and i got them today. The PN is 5814 and the ones on my car are PN 5813. I can't wait to get these installed and have the peace of mind that all is well.

Bacon, do the new bags require different pressures than the old ones? For ride height, etc.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Airlift told some crap about them being backordered. I've already waited two weeks.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I don't even want to imagine what BagYard replacement warranty is like..
> 
> I talked to Corey at the Air Lift booth at SoWo, he gave me his card and said to call him the following Monday. I called up, he transferred me to Walt in "warranty department", they asked for my address and that was it. Shipped them via FedEx and i got them today. The PN is 5814 and the ones on my car are PN 5813. I can't wait to get these installed and have the peace of mind that all is well.
> 
> Bacon, do the new bags require different pressures than the old ones? For ride height, etc.


For the record, you will need an alignment after putting these in. At full lift they are 1/2" longer. I have been running the same pressures as before, and it seems to be the same ride height (without measuring) :thumbup: 



blind said:


> Airlift told some crap about them being backordered. I've already waited two weeks.


When I called, they had to order some to send to me. Don't get all upset when they have to order some to fix the problem. At least they are fixing the problem, AT NO COST TO YOU. Jussayin'


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

That's true. I'm not meaning to sound like a you know what. I've just came home from work for the past week hoping to have them. After reading that someone had received them I figured they'd be at the house. It's just the kid in me running home to a present that's not there.


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

They were delivered today. They're actually smaller than I had expected. I should have plenty of clearance now. Thanks airlift and vdubb98gti for fixing this issue.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

blind said:


> They were delivered today. They're actually smaller than I had expected. I should have plenty of clearance now. Thanks airlift and vdubb98gti for fixing this issue.


 :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I wonder if they'll start using the 5814 bag as the standard one for mk2/3/corrado kits.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> I wonder if they'll start using the 5814 bag as the standard one for mk2/3/corrado kits.


 Probably... 

[email protected] asked me if I had any clearance issues and sure enough, there were rub marks after


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

For me there weren't really any rub marks because the bag only contacted the strut tower at 50psi or greater and i drive at 25ish psi in the front, but looking at it with the car on ramps it was clearly touching. I'm just glad that air lift is so awesome to work with. Makes me feel bad for people with bagyards if/when they need some warranty work done.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Got mine today, installed 45 minutes later. They do go a bit higher, and ride pretty much the same. Much much much more clearance though! 

Awesome work Airlift.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Tucked said:


> Got mine today, installed 45 minutes later. They do go a bit higher, and ride pretty much the same. Much much much more clearance though!
> 
> Awesome work Airlift.


 
Thanks guys! We worked hard to earn your business and we intend to keep you coming back by providing the best customer service possible. Sorry for the inconvenience of having to swap them out. Not all cars have this problem and we are not sure we can say with authority which ones will be the "rubbers"...LOL! :laugh: 

We appreciate the compliments. Enjoy your lowness...


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys! We worked hard to earn your business and we intend to keep you coming back by providing the best customer service possible. Sorry for the inconvenience of having to swap them out. Not all cars have this problem and we are not sure we can say with authority which ones will be the "rubbers"...LOL! :laugh:
> 
> We appreciate the compliments. Enjoy your lowness...


 i should get some kind of refund or somehting for figuring out the problem


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Props to the man above:thumbup:

I read this thread with a little concern about clearance as i've just received my corrado kit, needless to say the kit was shipped with 5814 bags.


----------

